# Scannereinheit im Canon MP560 defekt?



## Summerboy85 (3. Februar 2010)

Hallo @all,

nachdem mein alter CX3200 den Geist aufgegeben hat, musste ein neues Multifunktionsgerät her. Habe mich für den Canon Pixma MP560 entschieden. Gestern kam das Gerät.

Soweit ist alles in Ordnung, nur beim Scannen habe ich bemerkt, dass eingescannte Dokumente trotz korrektem Einlegen immer leicht schief sind. Mir ist dann aufgefallen, dass in der Scannereinheit selbst eine Schiene links leicht schief ist. Hab das mal fotografiert und denke, man kann es gut erkennen.

Wüsste gerne, ob das andere Canon-Gerät auch haben oder ob es hier ein Garantiefall ist. Wenn ja, würde ich einen Austausch beantragen.

Danke im voraus fürs Anschauen und Antworten.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2010)

Ist das auch bem kopieren so? WIE schief ist das denn? Fixier das Blatt mal mit tesa, um auszuschließe, dass es nur beim Zumachen des Deckels ganz leicht durch den Windhauch verschoben wird.

Ansonsten am besten mal Canon anrufen, ich vermute, dass da wohl beim Transport zu derbe mit dem Paket umgegangen wurde. Vlt. kann Canon sogar schneller reagieren, als wenn Du es zurückschickst und auf ne Bearbeitung der Reklamation wartest.


----------

